# Official Movie Review Thread!



## Geek (May 3, 2006)

Official Movie Review Thread! :zorro:

Post all Cinema and Movie reviews in this thread. You can review ANYTHING from Movies to TV shows to Rentals DVDs etc.

*NOTE:* If your review containts *SPOILERS* then you should simply highlight the *TEXT THAT CONTAINS THE SPOILER* and click on the




image


----------



## pinkbundles (May 3, 2006)

is it just for new releases or can you review stuff out for rental/dvd?


----------



## Geek (May 3, 2006)

EXAMPLE USAGE OF THE SPOILER TAGS:

(this is not my personal review)

*Monster - movie review (January 25, 2004)*

The first time I remember hearing about Aileen ("Lee") Wuornos was when the Florida serial killer was executed in October of 2002. The next time I heard about her was when news of this film was announced, with Charlize Theron in the title role. The physical transformation that she had to go through to play this role has been talked about quite a bit, but I was interested in seeing what the film itself was like. I was not, however, expecting to see a love story.



SPOILER SECTION:this is where someone could write up some text that would contain spoilers...spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here...spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here...
I found this film to be completely amazing, and the performances of Theron and Christina Ricci, who plays Selby, Lee's lesbian lover, to be completely believable and riveting. Since the story is based on actual events, I don't know how much of what the film depicts actually happened (one of the film's effects on me is to want to know what happened in the real story), but going just with the events as told in the story, it's amazing how they take you through Lee's journey. She's never really a completely sympathetic character, but you almost understand how she gets to where she goes, from her first killing, which is fairly understandable, to her later killings which are harder and harder to justify. But you see the progression that she makes - so unlike someone like Ted Bundy, they're not just cases of random murders. Almost all of what she does is motivated by love, and the development of the relationship between Lee and Selby is riveting to watch.


SPOILER SECTION:this is where someone could write up some text that would contain spoilers...spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here...

Changing physical appearances is something that tends to draw a lot of attention in and of itself, but such a trick doesn't always bear out in the performance. In this case, though, Theron's transformation isn't just in her physical appearance, but also in her speech and her mannerisms. For me, it was a little distracting because her voice hasn't changed, and I happen to recognize her voice, so it was a bit incongruous hearing a voice I know coming from a person I didn't, but having seen some of her other work and having seen and heard some of her personal interviews, it really is amazing to see the job she does in this film. After I saw the film, I heard that she had won a Golden Globe for her performance, and I was happy, even though I don't put much weight on the Globes. I do hope that she at least gets an Academy Award nomination for this role, if not the statuette itself.



SPOILER SECTION:this is where someone could write up some text that would contain spoilers...spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here...

Christina Ricci also does a terrific job in this film as the deceptively mousy Selby. Her short haircut and pretty face add to her innocent demeanor, but during the course of the film, you see how manipulative she actually is.



SPOILER SECTION:this is where someone could write up some text that would contain spoilers...spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here......spoilers here...
This film is definitely not for the faint-hearted as some of the scenes are fairly graphic, but it gets a strong recommend from me.


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 3, 2006)

Thank you so much. I love it!



I like this new image tag! I just had to try it out. You rock, T! :rocknroll2:


----------



## eightthirty (May 3, 2006)

Fabulous! I love the new Spoiler tags! I can even use it in my Grey's Anatomy threads. I see that you have to go to Advanced Mode to utilize it (or remember the BB Code).


----------



## Marisol (May 4, 2006)

Any and all movies!


----------



## Liz (May 4, 2006)

ooooh! this is coolios!


----------



## goddess13 (May 4, 2006)

My Review for "The Hills have Eyes" 2006 version.

I saw this movie last week and have to say that it was pretty good. I enjoyed it, but it's not for everyones taste as it does show a lot of blood and gore. The deformed humans looked really great (as in special effects, make-up etc). I thought maybe they could have made them more deformed, but then they may have looked OTT and they needed to look real.

Also, the deformed humans took ages to die!!!

The blood, gore and deforme humans didn't scare me at all, the things that scared me was all the sudden noises. Like you're watching the movie and BANG... sudden noise and I nearly jumped outta my skin. It's a jumpy movie in my opinion.

At least when I went to see this film, there was heaps more people then Wolf Creek.

I didn't like the father in THHE! The actor who played the father played Buffalo Bill in Silence of the Lambs and in my opinion, it was like he stepped out from Stilence of the Lambs and into THHE. His voice has not changed one bit, and if you're watching the film and think to yourself "Where have I heard his voice before?!?", he did the voice of the Truck Driver in Road Kill.

Overall, I think movie is pretty good. I can't compare it to the original as I've not seen it, but I would be interested in seeing it. I saw this film by myself and will most likely get it on DVD once it comes out.



There is a rape scene in this movie so if you don't like watching things like that, you may not want to see this film.

Also, the bit where one of the deformed humans kills one of the pet birds is yuck. He bites off the head, and spits it out and then opens up his mouth and pours the blood down his throat. I cringed at that bit.

When the boy finds Beauty dead, it's like the scene where the homeless guy finds his dog dead in Cabin Fever. The way they both open up the dog and see it's been gutted. Both dead dogs looked really fake in each movie.

I thought there were also a few similar bits that looked like they were from other horror movies. The dead dog scene is one. Also, in Texas Chainsaw Massacre (the remake) where Leatherface takes his mask off and you see his deformed face, one of the deformed humans in THHE looks similar to that in my opinion.

I also think that Ruby was actually nice as she gave the baby back to its dad.



*&gt;&gt;&gt; Thanks Tony!!! :thumbsup2: &lt;&lt;&lt;*


----------



## LVA (May 4, 2006)

thx Tony! I've always wanted a movie review thread ... yea!!



wow ... this is sooo awesome.


----------



## Elisabeth (Aug 7, 2006)

Well,

I went to see *THE LAKE HOUSE, *_starring Keanu Reeves and Sandra Bullock._

*4 out of 5 stars:*

I thought this was a really beautiful movie. It does not contain overt sex, violence or harshness of any kind. It is a lyrically poetic film, and although it is supposed to be a fantasy, if you have a romantic bone in your body, you can't help but be reeled in by the performances of both it's stars, which I found to be fairly realistic. It might be a bit slow if you perfer action films and/or comedies. Since I'm a sloppy sentimentalist, I was not bored. It was not a real slick film, but I loved it.

SPOILER ALERT:

If you find concepts such as time travel (well, not really, hard to explain) and romantic predestiny silly, you might want to give this one a miss.

The basic premise is that Sandra Bullock is a doctor and Keanu Reeves is in construction/archetecture, and they are linked through a house, but seperated by two years. I don't want to give anything else away. Oh, and they have a dog. A really cute dog. Go see it.


----------



## Elisabeth (Oct 3, 2006)

Went to see: *MY SUPER EX-GIRLFRIEND*

with Uma Thurman, Luke Wilson, and Some blonde chick I never heard of.

2 out of 5 stars.

I would wait until this movie comes out on DVD. I didn't care for it. I've never liked Uma Thruman, I don't know why...but I still went and saw this....:kopfkratz:. Why? I read no reviews prior, and maybe that was a mistake.

I just thought it was too full of sterotypes and bad images all around. It wasn't funny, and I actually thought it was kind of degrading to women. While I'm not a blazing feminist, I just didn't like the way it portrayed either women or men. Like the sterotypical Horny Best Friend who hits on all the chicks.. friend of Luke Wilson?

Boring and stupid, done thirty years prior better and with more panache by John Belushi in Animal House. And the arch villian? All high school type sterotypes. WTF was Uma's agent thinking when he sent her this script?

The message seems to be: You see, when a Women gets...gasp..Supernatural Powers from Heaven..she Just Can't Handle Them..turns into a total Basketcase, a Stalker Female from Fatal Attraction, etc. She abuses them because, well women can't handle their emotions. Unlike Superman, however, who can not only Handle Himself and all his Powers, but heck, he gets the chick (Lois Lane), nabs the villian, and is gorgeous to look at in the bargain..WTF?

I'm very sorry I went to see this movie. It sucked so bad.

My favorite line.."oohh, Johnny (or whatever his name was)...no more crazy women for awhile..ok..teehee?"..Barf and Double Barf.


----------



## jessimau (Oct 23, 2006)

The Movie: *The Departed*

directed by Martin Scorsese

Starring: More stars than you can shake a stick at: Matt Damon, Leonardo DiCaprio, Martin Sheen, Mark Walbergh, Jack Nicholson, Alec Baldwin... You get the idea.

:smiley10: :smiley10: :smiley10: :smiley10: :smiley10:

I kept hearing that this movie was great, fabulous, amazing, etc, so I was worried going in. Usually when I hear that much about it ahead of time, I expect more than I should. I did my best to not just sit back and wait to be wowed, but I'm not sure it would've mattered. I loved this movie! There were a lot of scenes that made me cringe and would've made me cry, but the movie was fast-paced and injected just the right amount of humor. The ending is where this movie loses a lot of people, but just remember that this *is* a Martin Scorsese picture. About the only star I had trouble seeing as someone other than himself was Alec Baldwin. He reminded me of the characters he's done on SNL. Actually, Matt Damon was a little hard to see as his character too, but once I stopped thinking about it too much, I could see it more.

I highly recommend this movie. Leonardo DiCaprio finally lives up to the hotness hype! That aside, I still give the movie 5 stars.


----------



## Elisabeth (Oct 26, 2006)

Thank you!! I have been thinking about seeing this movie!!!

PLEASE, PLease don't EVEN THINK about seeing JACKASS 2 the movie.

What the hell was I thinking going to see this piece of junk????:banghead: . Johnny Knoxville is very funny, I think, in a crazy way...but this film is so gross..just *gross*..that I walked out after Steve-O had everyone give him a beer enema in a motel room in Japan or something. I thought it would be funny..I was very sad and a little ashamed of myself afterwards. I should have asked for my money back...

However.....EMPLOYEE OF THE MONTH, which was actually pretty inane, too..was not at all bad, and I would say at least three stars. I loved the romantic interaction between Dane Cook and Jessica, especially the part where she shows him her ears. I guess I'm pretty easy to please when it comes to movies like this. And it really captures the feel of a big box store like Costco or whatever. Really funny. Oh, and Andy **** is in it, if you like him..his part is not really a standout, though.


----------



## Elisabeth (Oct 31, 2006)

Just went to see *MAN OF THE YEAR* with Robin Williams.

*Five Stars*. Don't expect an action film. But I love Robin Williams and he does not disappoint...a tinsy bit slow in the middle, but as an overall it is a must-see film which gives a sardonic look into the inner workings of American Politics.

I recommend it...


----------



## Kimmers86 (Nov 4, 2006)

Went to see : *The Prestige*

Starring: *Scarlett Johansson, Hugh Jackman, Christian Bale, Michael Cain, David Bowie*

Directed by: *Christopher Nolan (also directed Memento)*

:top: :top: (that's two thumbs up...hahaha)

I thought it was great. Suspenseful....you weren't quite sure what the characters were doing until they did it. Scarlett Johansson is gorgeous, of course. It's all set in England and it's all about these two magicians trying to out-do one another. They do the coolest tricks...and you find out some stuff about tricks you don't want to know. It ends up with some CRAZY stuff happening at the end. Drama Drama Drama.


----------



## Saints (Dec 7, 2006)

Went to see: The Holiday

with Jude Law, Cameron Diaz, Kate Winslet, Jack Black...

4 1/2 out of 5 stars.

I got a 2 for 1 deal to see this movie and took my friend to see it. We both really enjoyed it, it's a very cute movie. Jude Law is almost overly handsome though, so if you don't wanna let your bf see you drooling over him, don't take him :laughing: I really recommend this one


----------



## Geek (Dec 17, 2006)

Went to see :

*The Navity Story*









*Tagline:* One Couple.One Journey.One Child...who would change the world...forever

*Plot Outline:* A drama that focuses on the period in Mary and Joseph's life where they journeyed to Bethlehem for the birth of Jesus

*MY Review:* This worth seeing more than once. The producers paid close attention to details, and beautifully re-created the time and place for the historical event. I hope this is released on the big screen every Christmas, and I also hope that more movies of this type and quality will be made from now on. Mary was extremely convincing. A quiet girl who had tremendous poise, and never doubted...just like the real person. The character of Joseph stands out in this production - - what a noble and kind man he must have been! It was a joy to watch Mary and Joseph grow to know and care about each other as the story progressed. The three Magi are humorous and fascinating - their scientific equipment is impressive for the time! Go see it - - your perspective on Christmas will be much improved, and you will forget the stress and rush of the season for at least 2 hours. Excellent production, the Israeli actors added a sense of realism - connecting ancient Judaica with the present. This movie is great as a thought provoker for anyone of any faith. Near the end of the movie, the "beam of light" that came down from the star of David shining on Jesus, Mary and Joseph was very overwhelming for me and really great. This movie is a double thumbs up in my book and is a wonderful Christmas movie! :thumbsup2::thumbsup2:


----------



## Geek (Dec 22, 2006)

going back to see this tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Geek (Dec 23, 2006)

Went to see : *Rocky Balboa*



















The HIT! Camera work, dialogue, acting, the fighting/boxing and training sequences...all of it was first rate and top-notch! This is quite possibly the best of the "Rocky" series, and I know I'm saying alot with that! You could feel the energy in the theater. People started chanting Rocky, Rocky, Rocky. You found yourself believing that this was all real. Must see, especially if you are a Rocky fan! Rocky left as he started. The movie is a fantastic work of cinematic history. The film is reminiscent of the first in so many ways, but stands on its own independently. It ran a lot like Rocky I, huge under-dog story. Stallone and his screenplay may very well be nominated; Stallone himself may be nominated. It was that good...


----------



## magosienne (Jan 5, 2007)

this is a cool thread, don't let it die !

so a few days before, i went to see *Eragon*.

with : Edward Speelers, Jeremy Irons, Sienna Guillory, Robert Carlyle, John Malkovich, Gary Lewis...

Director : Stefen Fangmeier

main plot : it's a fantasy world, with men, elves and dwarves. a dragonrider named Galbatorix killed his fellow riders and rules over the world. until a young boy becomes a rider and challenges him.

Eragon is the first book of a Trilogy called The Inheritance, by a young author Christopher Paolini. it's great, though it's just a basic fantasy book, without the magnificent talent of Anne McCaffrey for dragon stories(in my opinion).

Review : making a movie of a book always means you'll have to cut some parts of it. the problem is, you can do it right, as in the Lord of the Rings, or bad, as in Dungeons and Dragons. my brother went to see it without knowing the book or being a scifi fan, and found it well made.

i agree on that. if you didn't read the book, you'll probably enjoy the movie. but if you read it, you paid for nearly 2 hours of sleep.

on the bright side, the actors (famous or unexperienced) did a great job. the special effects are really well made, especially for the dragon Saphira.

now here's what's wrong. the scenario. the characters are roughly introduced. Most of them are just completely forgotten, while they become in the second book major characters (some are even cast already while they don't appear in the movie!). considering that, making a second movie will be tricky, and frankly i'll save my money for another movie.

the general feeling is it was made in a rush. i would recommend it only if you didn't read the book, or you'll have the tendancy of criticising everything that's different.


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 24, 2007)

Went to see: NORBIT

I rate it 2.5 stars out of 5!

This is the Eddie Murphy movie where he plays the role of several different characters. There are a few funny parts, but I didn't find it hilarious by any means. I honestly felt like I wasted $16 and a date night on this movie and would have rather rented it on DVD in a few months.

Don't get me wrong - if you like Eddie Murphy, then go see this. But it is just the typical movie (think Dr. Dolittle, Nutty Professor, Big Momma's House, etc.) where the lead actor plays multiple parts. It was ho-hum and I wasn't impressed.

I also noticed several small children in the theater and I personally found the language too offensive to bring kids along...that is completely my opinion however!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Imaginatrix (Feb 28, 2007)

Review for Hannibal Rising:

I went to see this movie with a few of my friends last week.

WHAT A WASTE.

All right, Gaspard Ulliel is VERY cute and I could just eat him up, but he simply does not compare either with Anthony Hopkins' portrayal, or the (best ever) adaptation of a Thomas Harris novel, Michael Mann's Manhunter with Brian Cox in the Dr. Lecter role.

He was hampered by the weak, undercooked scenario; it ended up more like a rejected idea for a Charles Bronson vigilante flick, with more gore and some cannibalism thrown in.

The dialogue was weak and hammy, and sometimes the story didn't seem to be fully aware of what direction to take.

The nail in the coffin of a once promising yet steadily declining franchise, and a SHAMEFUL waste of a good actor (Gaspard Ulliel was VERY good in A Very Long Engagement, with Audrey Tautou). If any new Dr. Lecter movies ever come out, I will NOT be wasting my money on them.

Overall rating: 1/5 (for Ulliel :rotfl: )


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 12, 2007)

*Babel*

*3/5*

Rented it.

Um, interesting plot lines. I pretty muched figured how all 4 stories meshed into each other. I don't really understand the whole deal with the Japanese girl tho. Sad, but meh. My favorite story was the one with the Mexican caretaker.

Overall, boring in a way. Felt like no real resolution went on - and like, they were trying to send out a message... but I felt confused as to what it could be. It tried to go along with Crash - with Crash you understood it was about race from the get-go. With Babel... I just don't know.


----------



## farris2 (May 10, 2007)

Love this thread....anything new?


----------



## Geek (Jul 1, 2007)

*Went to see: Ratatouille*

Wow, what can I say....I had super high expectations being a big Pixar fan, and was worried I'd be disappointed. Instead I got one of the best "animated" film going experiences I've ever had. If you like SHREK, this is for you. This movie was well written, surprising insightful and truly funny from beginning to end with the whole audience gasping and laughing together. Watching this movie is watching a new era of animation come of age. Pixar has always valued good filmmaking in every one of their movies. The animation was outstanding and the story line was excellent. Good balance between the beauty of Paris and the action at the restaurant. The love story was a plus and the characters were all easy to like. An A+ animation movie! Worth seeing.



I'll go ahead and rate it a "Must See"


----------



## KatJ (Jul 1, 2007)

Ditto! I had really high expectations for this movie and was extremely disappointed in it. I wouldnt even reccommend it, honestly.

:sleepyhead:


----------



## Geek (Jul 4, 2007)

Went to See: Transformers







Wow, double WOW and TRIPLE WOW!! If you like action movies with high-end CGI then this is your movie. GO TO SEE THIS MOVIE! If you are a techie or someone who just like "on your edge" type movie, then GO! Remember how you felt as you walked out of the theater the first time after you watched "Independence Day"? The entire theater was clapping and cheering, it was so COOL! Could be one of the best adaption of a comic book or cartoon ever made, special effects are best that anyone has ever seen! Awesome FLICK!! We'll be going back to TWICE and will likely see it a few more times before it's theater run is over. You don't have to have _ever_ seen any of the cartoons to understand the plot. It's a nice touch that they had the original voice character from the TV series as Optimus Prime ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">. The characters are easy to love and hate with their own distinct personalities that really show well on the big screen. Great effects and the "autobots" themselves are purely STUNNING!!! Explosions, robots, car chases, explosions, guns, robots, lots of humor, robots and some explosions.

Micheal Bay brings emotion and humor to bring the movie beyond the stereotypical big budget explosive action flick. The supporting cast as well fill in the gaps to what really makes the movie shine: _the Robots_. Yes the robots are fantastic. The effects for the robots alone make this an Oscar movie. Each robot has its own "personality" of sorts and appeal to both the fan boys and new comers alike. Bumblebee will be a favorite of the kids and having Peter Cullen adding voice work for Optimus Prime is icing on the cake. A must see movie.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 4, 2007)

Woop. Might see that this weekend, Tony.

Ah - this thread really needs to get going.

I think a star system should be imployed tho. Some official rating.

1=worst 5=must see

Start posting in here more, people!!


----------



## Jesskaa (Jul 6, 2007)

o0oh i wanna see the transformers.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jul 6, 2007)

I saw the Transformers last night. I gotta give it 4/5 stars. It lacked a storyline and the acting wasn't above par...the CGI effects definitely make up for it. There was a few funny scenes here and there that made me chuckle. I remember watching the cartoon movie back in 87...I was 4 yrs old. Hehe. There were a few minor differences. Bumblebee was a camaro in this movie. In the cartoon he was a VW beetle. They don't have Arcee or Hot Rod which was my fav characters in the cartoon movie. What about Grimlock?! lol, sorry I'm such an 80's nerd...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anywho, whether u were a fan of the transformers or not you'll be amazed by the movie. Autobots, transform and roll out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm seeing it tomorrow, Im excited


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jul 6, 2007)

i saw it lastnight, we downloaded it ans omg wat an awsome movie!!! i loved it and im gonna buy it when it comes on dvd!!! u ppl have to see it, it is also very funny in parts


----------



## LVA (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanx for the reviews T. Transformers and Ratatouille are on my to see list , but i realli wanted to hear some reviews first b4 i end up disappointing myself. Now i can't wait to go ..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 7, 2007)

I definitely want to see Transformers!!!

I saw Live Free or Die Hard the other day. I really liked it (and everyone else in the theatre seemed to as well). I haven't seen any of the previous Die Hard movies in full, but I was still able to understand everything that was going on (which is nice). Lots of action (of course). I would recommend it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 10, 2007)

Transformer -4/5

The main characters where great. Had good funny moments along the film. The graphics are just insane. The plot was interesting but what lost me for a bit is this whole S7 thing and gov't officials were so cheesy and unrealistic.

They had really funny cameos in the film.

I so want that thing on the rearview mirror that says "Bee Yotch". Haha.


----------



## Geek (Jul 20, 2007)

Here is a cool review on Transformers


----------



## keetax (Jul 21, 2007)

can someone, if you've seen it please review the Hills Have Eyes 2. I haven't seen it, but I don't know if its even worth it. I heard it wasn't that decent.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 21, 2007)

1408 - 2/5

It would've been higher but I had two older ladies sitting behind me acting childish and kept talking throughout the whole thing or laughing! WTF. I finally 'shhhushed' her towards the end - was gonna do it earlier but my friend stopped me from it. Haha.

ANYWAY - it was an okay film. At first you're on suspense and jump at anything in the beginning. But towards half-way it stopped being scary. The plot was decent... few days later my friend explained to me the meaning of the movie and it made sense. But it took time to understand and I was like, MEH. I've seen scarier films and this wasn't one - it's more of a... I dunno, not one I'd want to see again. But a lot of people enjoyed it. It's just not my type of flick.

I prefer Transformer. Haha.


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 4, 2007)

*I Now Pronounce You Chuck &amp; Larry - 4/5*

I believe some people will be offended by this flick with all their jokes related about stereotypes and such. But if you don't let jokes get to the heart, because it's an Adam Sandler flick of course, then you'll love it.

I laughed for most of the part and have this whole fascination with Nick Swardson again. I've always love him. He plays Jessica Biel's brother in the film. And Rob Shneider's character is the best.

The ending was like, huh? Hookay. But pretty much a good summer flick to watch when bored and not take it seriously.

*Hot Rod - 2/5*

Er, I've seen this type of humor and comedy before. I laughed at parts simply because it was like, "wtf?" type of moments. Haha. A mix between Napoleon Dynamite and any recent teen comedy.

Rent it when bored... really bored.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 14, 2007)

Die Hard 4 - being a fan of Bruce Willis and particularly the Die Hard trilogy (well until now), i just LOVE that movie. lots of action, and the famous sentence yipikkai motherfu***r!

rented The Covenant(2006), really good.

it's kinda hard to find good movies about witches and such, but this one has really surprised me. it talks about 4 young men, teenagers, descendants of witches from the old colony of Ipswich, Massachusetts. well, first they're humans with flaws, not superheroes. the power is also a dangerous thing to use, as we learn in the movie. the girls are of course cute, but also have a brain. in that kind of movie i noticed that's rare enough to be said.

the set is also beautiful, adding to the atmospheric ambience. it's not a horror movie, but one scene in particular will give you some chills.

the music is also worth your attention, and re-watching it another time, i found the opening title "More Human than Human" by White Zombie particularly well chosen and catching.

a last point i appreciated : the movie takes its time to tell a story, you know, just not throw in "okay, there's guys with powers who have to fight a bad one. thanks girls for passing by".


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 25, 2007)

Ah, this thead needs more reviews.

Okay - I'm going by memory here.

Fred Clause

I figured - Vince Vaughn - funny movie. It was OK, my little sister liked it and it had an interesting plot, different from other holiday films. I'm just not into but it's still a cute movie.

3.5/5

Dan In Real Life

Didn't know what the plot going into this was but it's really good. Romantic-comedy that's not so mushy. I laughed at Steve and Dan - the cast was great. My younger sister found it boring but she's a mess so her opinions mean nothing. Haha. I'd really recommend this film if you're into that romantic/comedy stuff...

4.5/5

30 Days of Night

Vampire movie - if you're into horror movies, not a bad flick. The ending was ahem but overall an okay flick. I liked it for the most part and Josh Harnett is cute and I never saw him as that before :S

3.5/5

A Night In The Museums

I heart Ben Stiller. Great family flick and neat plot... Ben is just hilarious in it.

4.5/5

Georgia Rule

Damn... lemme just say, this movie - I DID NOT expect the type of plot that would come out of it. I liked it tho. Lindsay Lohan is pretty convincing in it and the movie was interesting but shocking. I was left with a "wtf kinda chick movie is this?" feeling. Haha.

4/5

Captivity

Not a movie I would rent personally, but it wasnt my house/money so I had no choice to watch this garbage. First off, the acting is horrible - and it's a rip-off from SAW. Seriously, it just reminded me of Saw but with wack ass acting. Blah. It wasn't brutal to watch but chea...

2/5


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 25, 2007)

What an excellent idea! Thanks so much Tony! =)


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 8, 2007)

28 Weeks Later -

Sequel to 28 days later. Personally, I love zombie movies more than any other type of horror flicks. And for a sequel, I believe this delivered - interesting concept but a lot of, "why would you do that?" moments. Seriously, I got frustrated cuz they wouldnt listen to me through the TV screen. LOL. Watch this when you're bored and wanting a bit of gore...

3/5

This Is England -

About a boy who gets picked on when suddenly he befriends some skinheads.

Honestly, I was lost in what was said because I dunno much about English history...so it kinda got bleh for awhile. The actors are really good in this and ending made me cry tho. So perhaps this movie will make better sense and be more enjoyable to the older crowds or those into political, drama type of films.

3/5


----------



## nansaidh (Dec 17, 2007)

I AM Legend- I really liked it, I only think the movie could've been a bit longer, perhaps gone into "life after apocalype" more, but definetly a go see movie. I like Will Smith

BUG- A sleeper movie you've probably never heard of. Go rent it! It's an adaptation of a Broadway play, it will blow your mind, so many twists and turns, really a good movie.


----------



## SusanTang (Dec 21, 2007)

I've been to see a couple movies recently. I'm going to see Alvin and the Chipmunks tonight.

*I Am Legend*

Pretty much every movie I have seen starring Will Smith in the last few years has been simply awesome. So I was really excited to see this movie. I was not disappointed! I really enjoyed it. I liked the straightforward story and Will Smith was superb. The pacing was excellent, and the tension was built very well. It fell apart at the end, though. The problem was ending Neville's solitary existence, and that the infected just weren't scary enough. I think part of that was how homogeneous they were. Also, I really wasn't that happy with the "happy" ending of the movie. I've heard that the book ends differently, so I'm curious to read it now!

*The Golden Compass*

It was alright I suppose. I felt like it could have had better pacing. There was so much to the movie (because there's so much to books) and to fit it all in the scenes had to be shorter, I suppose. Actually, I felt like almost every scene was similar in length, and each moment just flies by. I also felt like there was an assumption of knowledge going on. Things weren't explained very well. It was like they were trying to imply so much, but it was hard to pick up on every little detail without anything backing it up.

The movie seemed kind of superficial.

Still, made me want to check out the books and it's not like it wasn't good. It was.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 25, 2007)

I Am Legend

For some reason, I felt like I never seen this movie - but I did, last week. Haha.

It was a good flick. I jumped at times and you're there just cowering expecting for something and when it didn't - you calmed down but then BAM! Ugh, hate those lol. Anyways, the plot was good but the thing that bugged me was they wouldn't say how everything occured and why things are the way they are until mid-way/ending. I know some films go on that plot, but this one just dragged on that. Will Smith is always great in these heroic flicks... and man, you felt his pain. To me, the ending wasn't as predictable until just right before it happen... you have a feeling of how things will turn but then it goes another way. The film was a trip tho - it felt like it could happen, somehow. Haha. I dunno. I'd recommend anyone to watch it.

4/5


----------



## Geek (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for that review. I saw it the first weekend out and LOVED it.


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 2, 2008)

American Gangster

You can't go wrong with a Denzel Washington flick. True story based about Frank Lucas, a drug smuggle from the 1960s who rose to riches deporting heroin without a "middleman". All awhile Russle Crow's character, a detective, is conflicted with the fact that the real bad guys are the ones he works with... I really loved the ending, I mean, the actual last scene. Didn't say nothing but said a lot at the same time. Must see - but it is a very long film... 3 hours.

5/5


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 30, 2008)

I've been watching buttloads of free movies online for the past week... here goes:

Super Bad

3 outsider-teens trying to get laid, boozed up and everything else before graduating.

I loved this film! Usually, I'm not into nerdy humor but this really wasn't it. If you're a fan of the American Pie series - then you'll love this film because it pretty much takes the same type of plot and crude humor. I absolutely love Michael Cera in this.

5/5

Wristcutters : A Love Story

Indie film which I think is more better than Juno (who tried too hard to be comical/quirky) and the plot was really interesting. About an "afterlife" of folks who committed suicide or as they say, "off them self" and whether or not suicide was the way to go. Quirky, romantic-comedy with a twist. I really love the Russian dude here... cracked me up.

5/5

The Golden Compass

Now, is this that athiest movie? I believe so but the plot is so freaking weird at first. I mean, the thought of your soul being outside of your body (as to think our soul is possessed within) is pretty interesting but I was lost in some parts, okay maybe all. And the ending was the biggest bull - not to spoil it but you'll see what I mean. I thought it'd be like the Chronically of Narnia or something but pfft.

2/5

The Bucket List

Old guys completing their "to-do" list before dying. It's an good movie but very forgettable - nothing amazing about it. Predictable - something to watch when bored.

3.5/5

Spiderman 3

Took me a while to watch this. Was a good ending to the trilogy - kinda long and dragged a bit, but it didn't left me with a "I waited this long for THIS type of ending" feeling like I do with most sequels/trilogies.

4/5

P.S. I Love You

For them ladies out there, this movie will want you to marry an Irish dude - well, I know I did. Gerald Butler is hot and is great in his short appearance. The movie is cute and sad but not the greatest chick-flick I've come across with... but it is still enjoyable.

3.5/5

27 Dresses

Me and my best friend waited hella long for this movie to come out. Really cute and girly, I liked it a lot. Good performances and interesting twist...

4/5

Balls Of Fury

This was so lame - only thing I liked was Christopher Walken. But it really was a dud. Skip.

1/5

Bridge To Terebithia

Omg, I really thought this film was like Narnia (I swear, I compare these films to that flick) but zzzzz. It was a cute film for the kids but kinda boring and sad at the end.

2.5/5

Children Of Men

What an interesting flick. About our world where no more children exist, as in, no one can have kids again and how that in turn could affect our society for the worst.

4.5/5

Cloverfield

I just saw the cam version so it wasn't as good as in the theater. Um, it's like Godzilla. Haha. And the dude from Lost helped make it so of course it was confusing. Not until I checked with IDMB (like I do with all confusing flicks) did I realize there was a back story, which was pretty dumb because in order to understand fully about the film - you had to follow the online "news" reports and other clips and who the hell really does that? Wasn't a bad flick but a dumb move on not explaining what the hell is going on...

3/5

Joshua

A smart kid who starts doing bad things to his parent. Or does he? Suspenseful thriller and well acted by all. It pretty much takes the imagination (and IDMB boards) to start thinking about what's going on and who did what or what's going on.

3/5

Feel The Noise

Troublemaker kid moves to Puerto Rico to get away from his current problems and reunites with his dad. All while trying to make it into the music business and it all is really dumb, dumb, dumb plot. I thought it was a freaking dance movie. Haha. I wouldn't waste time on this movie...

1/5

Resident Evil: Extinction

I LOVE zombie movies and I really like the RE series... this flick was cool. Action, gore - muah ha love it.

4/5

I think that's it... seems like I watch a lot, haha. But I watch flicks like once a month and now I'm just catching up on watching them all.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 30, 2008)

wow, you've watched quite a lot of movies !

about the golden compass, apparently the book is better than the movie, but honestly i never read it nor am i interested in its reading.

i've watched Sweeney Todd (which has hit France since last week). i'm a fan of Tim Burton so of course i like the movie. i really love the atmosphere, it's creeeeepyyyy. yay for the makeup and clothes. the story itself is a bloody vengeance. once upon a time there was a barber with his beautiful wife and baby, but alas the bad judge (very close to what judges were at that time btw) put him into jail so he could get his wife. that scene reminded of another in Sleepy Hollow, with Icabod's mother.


----------



## Geek (Jan 30, 2008)

Gracie

Movie Review

(I'm copying this since I'm too lazy to type it up)

Carly Schroeder plays the title role in the film Gracie.

Elisabeth Shue stars in a story based on her family's real-life experiences of loss, soccer and redemption. Check out our review of Gracie!

Gracie - Beck It Like Gracie

Gracie (Carly Schroeder) is devastated when her oldest brother, the star soccer player in a family of soccer nuts, is killed in a car accident. In fact, the whole family is thrown into an absolute tailspin. Gracie struggles to overcome her grief by attempting to take her bro's place on the boy's soccer team. But the team - and her former-soccer star dad - don't think a girl could ever be good enough to play with them.

Gracie - Girl Power

Gracie's ambitions start causing trouble on the home front. Her mom (Elisabeth Shue) worries her daughter will get hurt, and her dad tells her she's not good enough to play with the boys. Without her family's support, Gracie begins acting out, and her father finally changes his mind about her joining the boy's team in the hopes that the sport will give her a positive focus. Gracie starts becoming a stronger soccer player, and her dad begins to find the strength to heal from their tragic past.

Gracie - Bottom Line

Gracie is a feel-good story that reminds us how far you can get with a little determination and the support of a loving family. It can be pretty heavy on the clichÃ©s at times and often feels too much like a TV movie of the week, but its girl-power message and heart-warming conclusion!!!

We liked it, it was a "Feel good" movie!

Would recommend


----------



## kdks5 (Jan 31, 2008)

JUNO (2007)

This movie is absolutely adorable. The dialogue is GENIUS! Ellen Page and Micheal Cena are amazing together, seriously. This movie was so cute and I was laughing during the whole thing. Basically, a 16 year old girl named Juno McGuff has sex with her best friend, Paulie Bleeker. She finds out she is pregnant and is left with the choice to give it up for adoption or to keep it. She meets a family who she feels is worthy of adopting her baby. She befriends the husband who will be adopting it, as they share a love for the same music and movies. Overall, this movie is so well scripted and funny. The end is so sad but this movie is really worth seeing!

9/10



The couple who are adopting Juno's baby split up because the husband chooses to persue a music career and travel rather than raise a family. This leaves the wife to raise the baby alone, but she doesn't care because she is so happy to finally have a child of her own.


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 1, 2008)

I forgot I saw these too

Juno

This movie is good - but not the best. I found the first part of the movie until she goes to the Clinic to be an absolute pain to watch. That hipster dialog was so annoying - the outsiders trying hard to be cool with their lingos, "what the blog?" ... wtf? After that, I liked it. Some bits are confusing and misleading (Juno and the husband's friendship seemed awkward) and the fact that giving up the baby didn't seem like the biggest deal to Juno and her family was unsettling to me. The step-mother is the only one who made me laugh throughout the film and Michael Cera is always great playing that quirky kid.

Would recommend.

3.5/5

Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby

Will Ferrel has truly picked a lot of crappy films since his SNL days but this one had me laughing for some reason. It's just really crude, random, dumb jokes but he had me going. Sasha Cohen was great in this too [Pepe Le B*tch] and the plot was just so dumb it was genius.

Would recommend.

3.5/5

Mr. Woodcock

Funny film about a guy who was tormented by his childhood PE teacher who now is dating his mother and trying to convince her to dump him. It had me entertained but forgettable film. All actors were great in it and Billy Bob is so good at playing an A-hole, haha. He has you convinced that's how he is in person.

Would recommend if bored.

3/5


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Feb 2, 2008)

Just watched Juno yesterday.I like the girl (allen page) as Juno, her acting is soo natural.This is the 2nd movie of hers that ive wacthed, before this was Hard Candy.Jennifer Garner looks soooo mommish and adorable,gosh ive never known that she is actually this gorgeous!!Michael Cera omg, soooo cutee and love his previous movie Superbad as well.


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 2, 2008)

I just saw Juno as well. My mom and I went. I saw so many positive reviews on the net, I am starting to think maybe I am weird b/c I didnt like it. Ellen Page's character Juno was so unlikeable and mean I think thats why I didnt care about her. The dialogue was stupid, no one talks like these kids. The only real person in the movie was Jennifer Garner. Juno's parents acted like she told them she farted instead of told them she was pregnant, lol. It wasnt funny either, I laughed once. It wasnt terrible, maybe I was just expecting too much


----------



## Aprill (Mar 23, 2008)

I am legend, double disc DVD with controversial alternate ending

The movie overall was great, I personally am not a fan of movies with that type of style and direction: the flashbacks and such. If I had to chose an ending, I would have chose the original ending. I do not see the alternate ending as being controversial, just typical for a movie.


----------



## Karren (Mar 24, 2008)

Stargate. - the Ark of Truth (2008)

Well after having a hard time finding this DVD released feature length movie (ended up at Walmart - $19.96) we sat down last night and watch it.. Its basically the final finalle of the Stargate SG-1 TV show which ran for 10 years on the Sci-Fi channel..

If you watch the movie with the prelude (second option) it will catch you up on everything in season 10.5 so that the movie makes sense.. And if you like Stargate SG-1 you will like this too.. About 100 minutes long and lots of action.. Though a couple parts were confusing... Without giving anything away.......... Like why is Teal'c running and running and running??? And the introduction of an old adversary seemed out of place and basically a time filler... I guess the writers think unless you have multiple enemys trying to kill you at the same time then it isn't exciting? Lol

Was dissapointed that Richard Dean Anderson wasn't in this one (Jack Oneil)... McGiver in space but his type of sarcastic humor made the show for me.. The next SG-1 movie is due out in August 08, "Continuum" sounds like a regular old episode where they are kicking the bad guys ass's out in the universe somewhere..

Overall I loved it but then again I love everything Stargate....


----------



## yello (Mar 24, 2008)

i saw Horton hears a Who... and i have watched it about 3 time already i love it.. but its kind of confusing for little kids.. its for "BIG" little kids .... Adults..... lol.. its not as child like as i thought it would be.. but its stilll great


----------



## love2482 (Apr 22, 2008)

Any reviews for There Will Be Blood please?


----------



## CellyCell (May 22, 2008)

Baby Mama

I like Tina Fey's comedic performance and loved Mean Girls so I had high expectations for this flick. Expectations weren't really met. Amy is always hilarious and all the laughs came from her scenes but the movie dragged on and the plot kinda got ridiculous... eventually it became predictable. I left feeling kinda jipped. Steve Martin is oddly funny here! I would just laugh looking at him...

3.5/5


----------



## Geek (Jun 29, 2008)

*My "Must See" of the Summer*

Wall-E is one of the must see movies of the summer. It's a fun love story, adventure, a bit of mystery, and of course science fiction all rolled into PIXAR fun. Wall-E's "no dialogue" make the movie much more interesting than if a bunch of robots were chatting away. The robot, Wall-E himself is a cool, fun-young robot who falls in love with another robot, EVE. He falls in love with her, and then follows her across the galaxy to visit another criuseliner. Again, this is truly the must see movie of the summer for everyone! Not since Titanic will you have heard two partners cry out each other's names with as much longing and if there's any karma, fate, or pure love out there to believe in than WALL-E will equal its attendance and then some. Who'd have thought the year's most romantic on-screen duo would be a couple of robots? 


WALL-E and EVE project more humanity and genuine emotion than most human characters I've seen in films lately.


He is the coolest robot since R2-D2! Pixar Animation Studios has just topped itself. Again.


----------



## Karren (Jun 30, 2008)

I want to see Wall-E so bad!!! I love Pixar films and this looks fantastic!!! I went to the movie tonight to see Ironman and the lines for Wall-E were out the door!!! You go see it, Tony?


----------



## Geek (Jun 30, 2008)

Ironman? Oh yeah! First day it was out! Was VERY good movie. See Hulk yet, we did last weekend?


----------



## Karren (Jul 5, 2008)

Saw Wall-E yesterday and it was great!!! Pixar always does a super job on the graphics.... and humanizing robots and toys... Haven't seen the Hulk yet, how was it? The Hulk seems like it's being over done the same way I feel about another Batman movie... lol Going to see Hancock this week... saw it got a 2.5 stars.... and can't Wait to see HellBoy II... Hope it is as good as the first one...


----------



## Darla (Jul 6, 2008)

I couldn't find the overall movie review thread so if we want to merge it or whatever that is fine.

*Wall-E**
*






I saw the movie Wall-E last night. It was our family outing. The theater was reasonably full but there was literally like 20 minutes of previews plus a really good short film that we all liked (Magician and Rabbit).

If you are expecting Wall-E to be in the same vein as Toy Story or the like guess again. It is aimed for a slightly older audience. In fact if you bring your youngsters (let's say less than 3rd grade) they may be somewhat bored since the first half of the film is basically two robots and a bug interacting and there is no dialog.

Despite that I thought it was a very good film and if you appreciate superb animation it is an excellent film. The attention to detail is terrific and you get lost for the most part that this is an animation. It is not until you see people that you get thrust into the cartoon.

I don't want to give too much away, there is a theme that is consistent in the film and you won't go away unhappy. In summary a good film, well executed, but not necessarily for the youngest movie goers. The original theme song Down to Earth sung by Peter Gabriel is excellent and is featured over the closing credits.


----------



## Ashley (Jul 6, 2008)

I thought Wall-E was great! And a good date movie.

I also liked the short before the movie.

Thanks for writing this review, Darla!


----------



## Nick007 (Jul 6, 2008)

Aye the theme!!! I can picture the world like that in the very far future!!! lol. My son just finished 1st grade and he loved it. He was very interested it in and for the whole time!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I give the movie 2 thumbs up.


----------



## Darla (Jul 7, 2008)

ok then maybe younger than 3rd grade! --or-- your son is just advanced for his age:glasses:


----------



## Geek (Jul 7, 2008)

LOL it's a sticky, can you add it to that thread?


----------



## Aprill (Jul 7, 2008)

merging


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 7, 2008)

Kung Fu Panda

Another great family movie. Not very many laughs but an enjoyable film... Jack Black is perfect for this. Although, I much prefer "Horton Hears a Who" - I still say watch it, skadoosh.

4.5/5


----------



## Karren (Jul 13, 2008)

I want to see Kung Foo Panda!! I'm just a kid at heart... lol

We rented The Mummuy and The Mummy Return in preparation for the Newest Mummy Film -

*The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor (2008)*

*With Brenday Fraser and Jet Lie*

The Mummy: Tomb Of The Dragon Emperor Movie | Watch Trailers, Videos &amp; Video Clips or Get Downloads &amp; Photos | In Theaters August 1, 2008


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the Wall-E reviews, me and my boyfriend are going to see it this week and you have made me very excited for it!

I watched a few movies this week.

Awake - A suspense thriller starring Hayden Christensen and Jessica Alba. Thought it would be a typical boring horror movie but I was surprised and impressed. I felt the suspense when the film kicked in and the twists were impressive. 9/10

Semi-Pro - In my opinion, if you've seen one Will Farrell movie you've seen them all! It was funny in parts and I can see why some people would find it funny. 4/10

Into the Wild - This wasn't something I would usually watched, but I rather enjoyed it. Went on for quite a while, but there is quite a shock ending and quite inspiring. My boyfriend enjoyed it tons. 7/10.


----------



## KatJ (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, we went to walmart last night and walked by a display of Wall-E clothes, and my child flipped out. She let go of my hand and ran over there sceaming "Wall-E, Wall-E". Guess maybe we'll try to see it this weekend for my birthday. Either that or wait until it comes to the theater on base.


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (Jul 22, 2008)

i went and saw The Dark Knight for my birthday (it came out on my birthday, July 18th!) and i absolutely LOVED it! i was so excited for this movie and it exceeded my expectations. Heath Ledger's performance as The Joker was outstanding. he was soooo freaking creepy and so much fun to watch. the only thing i would have changed were Christian Bale's Batman voice (which i could NOT take seriously at all. he had a lisp.) so i'd give it 4.5/5 stars.


----------



## Geek (Jul 22, 2008)

Went to see: The Dark Night :7b:





*My "#1 Must See" of the Summer*

I took my two sons (one 20 and one 7) to see this movie and let me say that, at the least, this movie was amazing.It is worth every penny to see it more than once. Believe it or not, Christian Bale put more into the Batman/Bruce Wayne character in this film than he did in Batman Begins. He is amazing! Even with high expectations from all the hype about Heath Ledger's performance as the Joker, Ledger does not let us down. His portrayal is seamless and chilling. He captured the Joker like I didn't think possible.He was sick, twisted, and had a seeming longing for chaos. Ledger was not the only great role in the film, but he most definitely stole the movie. I was literally blown away with the performance of Heath Ledger as the Joker.

The action sequences are amazing and compelling, the coloring and cinematography so densely emotional and engrossing that one cannot refuse to be captivated! In Batman Begins fashion, the Dark Knight is out of the realm of superhero/ comic book adaptations and into the realm of classic masterpieces!

As for the movie, it was as close to perfect as you can get.

Go see This Movie Now !! Don't Even finish Reading this Go See this Movie


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 31, 2008)

*The Dark Knight*

**bit of spoiler ahead, but won't give away the film ending**

I dunno about this film. It is good from beginning til... well, not the end for sure. I think I liked Batman Returns much better because of the plot line. What made the film was obviously Heath Ledger, he carried the film. But the movie just had too many moments where I was like, "huh?" like things that weren't plausible and when somethings started - they never came to a conclusion with it, it was left in the air then cut right into the next scene. I'm nitpick like though, so I won't take away from how entertaining it was and I believe most folks will enjoy it. Sucks that they re-casted people because even though Maggie did a better acting performance, I would've rather seen Katie resume her character but cheah...

Am I the only one who thought the ending was really lame?

The last 30 minutes or so was just confusing and took a lot away from how the story was developing... it went from good to wtf happen.

4/5



Step-Brothers

Will Ferrell is just awesome at keeping the straight face humor. I had expectations for this because the trailer had me cracking up. It was decently funny. That's my word for the film: decent. It had me cracking up - the plot was funny and ridiculous in itself and I liked how they KNEW it was ridiculous but still went with it but it did drag on for some. I think that's what killed it. But I did laugh and it's something to watch but I dunno if I'd recommend it... if you like Will Ferrell then go for it. I think some folks will find it too dumb. Oh, I'm surprised by the language and nudity in this film. I didn't really expect that. I forgot it was Rated R. Haha.

3.5/5


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 6, 2008)

Pineapple Express - 5/5

My favorite stoner movie ever, haha! If you like Super Bad, Forgetting Sarah Marshell and Knocked Up then you'll love this one. All the characters are likable - good or bad, and I've never seen a movie achieve that ever. The only thing that shocked me was the violence. It was extreme and I didn't expect it coming from a comedy film.

Dancer in the Dark - 3/5

I heard good reviews about this film. It's typically not my type of film which is why I scored it low, well made though and the touches of musical singing (yeah, it has elements of a musical) was surprisingly good and not made cheesy. Bjork has that odd quirk about her that made you really feel for her character and her voice was refreshing. I recommend.

Next - 3/5

Guy (Nicolas Cage) who can look into the future and yadi-yada. It's a movie to watch when bored, decent concept/plot - nothing special. I liked the ending, it made me laugh a bit. Jessica Biel is an ok actress - she obviously got far in the game due to her looks.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 6, 2008)

oh man, wall-e hasn't even come out here I dont think!

I want to see it, and also sisterhood of the travelling pants 2 and the mummy 3, just to start off my little want to see list.

Next year, Harry potter and twilight will be up there! I hate being so behind. Humph!


----------



## magosienne (Sep 10, 2008)

Wall E is out here, but i haven't seen it yet. I wanted to see the Mummy 3 as i really like the first 2 movies, but i don't like much the synopsis.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 23, 2008)

Tropic Thunder

Staring Ben Stiller. Wow, the cameos in this movie I didn't expect. Haha. It's the most random plot ever but it somehow worked. About a movie crew making a war movie when things take a turn and they're in actual trouble without realizing it. I liked the film and Robert Downy Jr. is excellent in his role as a Black soldier. Yes, black! Tom Cruise takes an unexpected role and thought he did well too. Few laughs here and there, dragged a bit and things where cheesy but still an enjoyable film.

3/5


----------



## Karren (Oct 2, 2008)

Ghost Town...

My wife and I went to see GT tonight and it was fantastic.. Funny and sad... I laughed a lot and since there was no one else in the theater except us two... I LOLed out loud a lot!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 1, 2008)

Blindness

Sad film. So, folks mysteriously develop blindness, all but one lady. It's basically about how the good and bad in people heighten when a sense is taken away. There are some graphic scenes and I don't think people will like it much because the trailers show it as some sort of horror/thriller movie when really it's about humanity. It makes you think how you would react in that situation. The ending, I suspected it but it was still sad and there are scenes that still make me queasy thinking about it. Not for everyone but it's worth a watch, I think.

3.5/5


----------



## b3rly (Nov 21, 2008)

So, the long awaited movie has finally come out.

I just watched it last night. It wasn't as good as the book, it never is, but overall I liked it.

I won't say much because the movie is still new but.....

For the people who have watched it...

Who else thought Edward was kinda awkward in the movie?


----------



## Aprill (Nov 21, 2008)

please post in movie review thread in the future


----------



## Darla (Nov 21, 2008)

Has anyone seen Twilight? With two teens in my house that film has the big buzz.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Nov 22, 2008)

I just saw Twilight last night! A friend had seen it before me and said it was awful, so yesterday morning I searched online for reviews before I went to seee it. They were all mediocre, but I LOVED it! The movie was so hyped up that yeah some were bound to be dissapointed, but I really liked it. I would totally watch it again right now. I thought Catherine Hardwicke (or whatever her name is. I forget) did a really good job.

It's funny because the theater was packed! I have never seen anything like it. Girls were screaming at the scene were Edward first appears.....It was like being at a concert. Haha. Everyone was applauding at the end. It was crazy!

I did think Edward was awkward at first......It was cute though. Robert Pattinson is so hot!


----------



## pure25honey (Nov 22, 2008)

OK, saw Twilight last night and....I'm confused. I don't know how I feel. I liked it but I feel like it could've been so much better. I feel like the movie was really choppy, they left a lot out. But maybe that's cause I read the books. They never really show why Edward loves Bella. They didn't develop their relationship enough. It was like there was no motivation for why they were doing what they were doing. And there was a lot of little stuff that I don't think you would understand if you haven't read the books. I will go see the next one though. I guess I just think that the book was so good and the movie just doesn't capture it. But I still liked it.


----------



## **Jen** (Jan 5, 2009)

I totally agree with your Departed review. Loved it. :laughing:

I loved Edward, even after reading the books!!!


----------



## Karren (Feb 17, 2009)

Saw "Taken" this weekend and if you like spyish thrillers it was very good... Liam Neeson was great as the retired spy looking for his kidnapped daughter in Paris.. Lots of killing and blood, but not to the point of being gruesome.. Probably won't be out much longer so if you can't get to the theater then definately rent it..

20th Century Fox Presents


----------



## Karren (Feb 17, 2009)

Mondays are the best night to see movies!! The theater was empty!! Clint Eastwood was just outstanding in Gran Torino!! If he doesn't get best actor!! Had you rolling on the floor most of the movie but almost crying at the end.. About a old cranky retired Ford worker with a vintage Gran Torino in a declining neighborhood.. Reminds me of Dirty Harry without Eastwood saying once "Do you feel lucky, punk?". Lol.

www.thegrantorino.com


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 17, 2009)

Just went to see 'He's Just Not That Into You'.

It was okay and I quite enjoyed it, although a lot of people in the cinema disagreed (a lot of people walked out). It's a good easy watch and a nice chick flick. I just don't think it ever got fast paced enough to really keep all the bums in the room glued to the seats. One of the things that dissapointed me was that the audience never really get to connect to any of the characters. There are all sorts of stories going on and you can't have sympathy with the characters because you don't feel like you know them. They have all these famous actors in it and they hyped up the cast members and most of them (*cough* Ben Affleck) hardly say anything. They should have tried to be a bit more like 'Love Actually' which is a film that even though it has a lot of characters still manages to make every one of them interesting and a big part of the film.

But it was sweet so all in all not a bad film. And the guy who plays Ben is cute! I spent most of the film wondering whether he was wearing contact lenses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek (Mar 23, 2009)

Went to see: Knowing
A teacher opens a time capsule that has been dug up at his son's elementary school; in it are some chilling predictions -- some that have already occurred and others that are about to -- that lead him to believe his family plays a role in the events that are about to unfold.
My Review:
This starts out as a terrific and mildly creepy action thriller. I think that this is a "See it" for heavy sci-fi fans, religious people and thriller fans. There level of suspense ramps up in some parts pretty good. I was eager to see the ending mainly because of the beginning eeriness to this movie. If your not really into scifi, suspense, horror and end-of-world-prophecies, then don't bother. But then again if you do want to catch a movie just to catch a movie, check this out. Tons of suspense, very gripping &amp; thrilling which ultimately ended up in a VERY entertaining movie. It was pretty scary in a few places, so I would not take a young or very sensitive child to see this. My 8 year old son was a little scared at one point, but then when it was over, he as ok with it. The story was so intriguing and interesting. Kept me holding my breath to see what was yet to come. It is well written. And so very graphic and look so realistic. Special effects were an A+++. It's visual effects were intense and mesmerizing!! One of the best plane crashes done with CG in a movie I have ever seen.


----------



## Anjel. (Mar 23, 2009)

*"Last house on the Left"*

Its about a girl and her family went to their lake house on vacation. But when they get there the daughter goes off with one of her friends and happens to run into a family of runaway murderers and gets caught. They try to escape after being captured and gets into a car wreck but she gets raped and shot and they think she is dead in the river. The 'murders' find the house which is apparently the girls parents house, and stay the night. But the daughter crawls back at night into the house and the family figures out what happens....and then all hell breaks loose.

*What I think:*

I thought it was a all around amazing moving. If your not into blood guts and torture, maybe this isn't your kind of movie. But for those who love crazy thrillers like that, you will LOVE this move. I have not seen a movie like this in a while. I will put this on my top list of favorite movies. 5 out of 5. If you thought about seeing it. Then see it.


----------



## McRubel (Mar 23, 2009)

Loved this movie. Very interesting, original plot. Highly recommend.


----------



## Karren (Apr 6, 2009)

We rented "SlumDog Millionare" because it won so many awards and I have to admit... It was THE best movie I have seen in a long time!! The premiss is a boy from the slum's life told around the answers to the questions as he plays the Indian version of "Who Wants to be a Millionare". Its funny and sad and just an outstandingly well made movie!! No wonder it won sooo many awards!!


----------



## Karren (Jun 15, 2009)

Finally talked the wife into going and seeing the new Star Trek... She didn't want to because she is a Trekkie Pureist! lol But I thought it was a good movie whough there were not many funny parts like in the original.... the movie's special effests were awesome... but it wasn't really that exciting and after the first 15 minutes you knew exactually where it was going.... and where the hecik in Iowa is there a canyon like the one that young Kirk launched the Corvette off?? Still overall I liked it and the popcorn was outstanding!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Jul 15, 2009)

I went to see Harry Potter. No need for introductions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Good, entertaining movie, but hardly breathcatching, the non readers will appreciate more this movie than the book fans, as usual i guess.

Being the sixth movie and the thickness of each book growing along with its characters, we certainly don't expect it to follow the book. I have always found the book a bit wobbly and in that way i think the movie suffers from the same flaws. For 2 hours&amp;half, they could have done a better job.

The rest is under spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



First, i really, really HATE when they include scenes that are not in the book. We see Harry reading his newspaper in a train station's fastfood restaurant (cute waitress ). Then he meets Dumbledore and they go to Slughorn's place.
The second scene added is Christmas at the Weasley's. No Percy, no minister of magic, instead Remus and Tonks are together (which only readers knew but we are just shown that much), and when the house is attacked by two DeathEaters, Harry runs to kill Bellatrix, Ginny runs after him, and they're both chased by Mr Weasley, Remus and Tonks, then when they head back to the Burrow, everyone is outside watching it burn. 0.0

Don't you think the book was creepy enough, if that's what they were trying to do ? The chapter 1 scene, the meeting between Harry and the minister of magic, the conversation at the end, all create that feeling.

Scenes you won't see : the interview with the minister of magic and the Primer Minister (first chapter), no funny scenes with the Dursley this year and no Kreacher.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 23, 2010)

Went to see Agora this afternoon. It's a great movie, it's about the Roman empire, and the fall of the old religion for christianism. It was well made, and it does not point fingers, it's closer to a sort of documentary movie rather than a fictional drama. But, judging by the reaction of the two old ladies sitting next to me, and who frankly deserved a slap in the face for their manners, i'm afraid that's a movie that takes a little bit of culture to be understood, and an open mind.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 24, 2010)

Saw I love you Philip Morris last sunday. I read good reviews about that movie, which reassured me as i always thought Jim Carrey plays it to the point of absurd, he always does too much.

But it was a good movie, really. Very funny too, and out of the stereotypes. I also salute the performance of Ewan McGregor who imo did a good job impersonating Philip Morris. Good movie !


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 2, 2010)

After all the hype and great reviews, I decided to watch it. It was a decent movie but I wouldn't say it's a good one. There were some funny moments: naked men, Ed Helm's hangover face (hilarious), and Zack Galifianakis overall character. That's it though...I didn't find anything else that funny and I laugh quite easily  The plot was different than most other movies. It's all kind of backward. So, overall I give this a 6 of 10.


----------



## ploHouse (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah, Hangover is overrated, if you ask me.


----------



## kt.midnight (Mar 6, 2010)

(WARNING: SPOILERS)

I fell asleep 15 minutes into the Hangover and woke up when they were returning the tiger to Mike Tyson. It seemed like a long string of frat boy antics to me. Where does its reputation come from? Was it well reviewed by the media at large?


----------



## internetchick (Mar 8, 2010)

I saw Alice in Wonderland yesterday. Really beautiful, and it was good. I thought Anne Hathaway's performance was weak, but overall I really enjoyed the movie. The kids liked it too.


----------



## Karren (Mar 8, 2010)

I want to see that, L!! And I'm getting a craving for buttered popcorn!!

And I totally loved Hangover.. Way more than I thought I would.


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm going to see Alice In Wonderland this week. Yay for me!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 10, 2010)

I thought Alice in Wonderland was lame. And the ending was even lamer... I won't spoil it for you who haven't seen it. Just didn't impress me at all...


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 10, 2010)

I've mentioned before that the previews sucked me in and I couldn't wait to watch this. I happened to see it the other day and will consider it an average movie. It was different in how it was directed and was quite like some other war movies I've already seen. There were moments I was twittling my fingers because I was bored but most of what was taking place was appropriate and relevant. The acting was average, nothing I would consider great too. I give this an 8 of 10.


----------



## dermapond (Mar 12, 2010)

thanks

love this


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 12, 2010)

We went and saw Alice in Wonderland the other day. The biggest thing that I actually didn't realize before I went to see it was that it is definitely not based on the original. It is almost a sequel. The 3D scenery was beautiful and I actually wish they had given us just a little more time to see all of it since it actually flies by in a lot of the movie. Alice herself was a bit dull to me but the peripheral characters sucked me into the story much more. I loved Johnny Depp and Helena Bonham Carter. Overall I enjoyed it. My kids loved it and squealed through the whole movie.

PS I have decided my next vehicle purchase will be a Frumious Bandersnatch (see below)!


----------



## Johnnie (May 4, 2010)

^ I was disappointed in Alice In Wonderland. I found it very drawn out and I got bored very quickly. It didn't help that the movie looked too dark. Plus it hardly seemed 3D to me. They should've used the 3D programmers from Avatar.






This is 1 of my daughter's favorite movies. She loves it! I on the other hand...thought it was ok. It's cute and funny but it's very corny. I did like David Cross's character though. I think he's hilarious! My favorite chipmunk is Theodore because he's so freakin cute! I'ma have to give this a 5 of 10.


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 21, 2010)

I have netflix and have started watching some older stuff (like the year 2000 or so). I recently saw "The Life of David Gaile" I really liked it, except I hated Laura Linney, she annoys me in every movie. I also saw "Frequency" which really made me think about how different my life would be if my dad didnt die when I was kid, it was a pretty good flick. Tonight I saw "Hot Tub Time Machine" which is fairly new, I actually hated it so much I pretended to be asleep, lol. Then I told my bf I was done, I couldnt take it anymore. My favorite movie I have seen recently is Shutter Island, I saw it at the theatre and also on demand. I love movies like that. I read the book first and I was so excited until the movie was released.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 24, 2010)

I saw the Sorcerer's apprentice a week ago, and although it had its moments, my main feeling about this movie is the end leaves you kind of unsatisfied.

Love : the broom scene, for the nostalgics of Fantasia, Nicholas Cage's character.

Cons : the absence of Monica Bellucci (she's in there for maybe 5 minutes, come on !), the reference to Merlin and Morgane, clumsy and so used, couldn't they have found something else ?

The movie goes too fast, without being very deep.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 25, 2010)

Salt was really fast moving, never know what to expect in that movie. It is definitely worth watching.

Despicable me was sooo cute, I cried laughing.

Repo Men... the ending kinda left me feeling robbed.

Toy Story 3... I felt sad in a good way. It was as good as the first 2.

Kick Ass... Kicked ASS!!! It was awesome!

Prince of Persia was like the video game - no gore, minimal violence. It was a good movie tho.

Furry Vengeance...OMG, what a waste of time.


----------



## llehsal (Sep 28, 2010)

Ooohh.,...Salt was goo, but I thought it missed something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really want to see The Adjustment Bureau...any idea when that is being released?


----------



## LAminerals (Oct 10, 2010)

Just saw "Let Me In". It's a dark, dreary kind of movie. Not a lot of action, but the actors are impeccable and that's what makes the movie. It's about a girl vampire who meets a young boy her age. They're both loners so are naturally a perfect match, except for that vampire thing. Worth seeing, but not academy award type thing.


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 15, 2010)

Robin Hood, with Russel Crowe.





It had a slow &amp; boring beginning but midway and til the ending it was good. I found myself shouting at the screen telling the bad guys to leave them alone. Teehee. Russel Crowe is always brilliant and Cate Blanchett is so witty and snarky. I give this an 8 out of 10.


----------



## Geek (Oct 16, 2010)

Rented this one on Netflix,

I enjoyed this movie with my son and daughter. He's in 4th grade and he is getting ready for middle school. This movie reminded me what it feels like and opened up great conversation for us, but the BEST thing was that it was FUNNY. We enjoyed it sooooo much. The acting was awesome, the writing was phenomenal. Just like the books.  We hilarious


----------



## divadoll (Oct 17, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *LAminerals* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just saw "Let Me In". It's a dark, dreary kind of movie. Not a lot of action, but the actors are impeccable and that's what makes the movie. It's about a girl vampire who meets a young boy her age. They're both loners so are naturally a perfect match, except for that vampire thing. Worth seeing, but not academy award type thing.


This is the American version of a Swiss film called Let The Right One In.  Its subtitled, released in 2008.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 17, 2010)

Last movie I watched was Resident Evil Afterlife.  Another instalment in the Resident Evil franchise which has been very successful unlike many of the video game turned movies.  Its full of action, suspense and of course, special effects.  There are not as many zombie attacks in this one and very little blood/gore.  I still like it and it looks like it's not going to end any time soon


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 18, 2010)

I refuse to watch Let Me In.  I read its a frame by frame copy of the original and I loved the original.  I decided not to ruin it for myself. lol

I just saw Red.   It was a fun movie and John Malkovich was hilarious and Helen Mirren was stunning!


----------



## beautytobsess (Nov 1, 2010)

I saw Inception and just loved it.... Leonarodo di caprio looked so hoooot....


----------



## divadoll (Nov 1, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim Vs the World - It was very entertaining. I liked it.

Inception - Long, Long, very Long.

The Switch - It was very cute.  I really liked it.  It was a feel good movie.  I like Jason Bateman. 

The Other Guys - I usually liked Wil Ferrel and Marky Mark but I really did not like this movie.  Most of it just keeps making me think  WTF?!!!

Survival of the Dead - typical zombie George A Romero movie.

Devil's Playground - another zombie movie but not done by George A Romero

Splice - weird...

The Crazies - kinda reminded me of Pontypool but the characters are outside and not trapped in a radio station.  I would recommend the movie Pontypool for those that haven't seen it.


----------

